# Need help locating parts for texture spray rig transmission



## Kettenhund (Mar 19, 2016)

Greetings! My uncle has been doing tape and bed and texture his whole life. Their bread and butter is in the spray rig he uses daily. It's a trailer mounted unit with a stainless tank and gas engine. The tag has been knocked off somewhere along the way, but he swears it's a 1983 US Spray 401ss. I cannot find information on it anywhere. The transmission grinds when it's in 1st or 2nd gear and he hits the switch on his pole gun to engage the clutch. He's been using 3rd gear to spray houses... He says he gets done real fast, but it's wearing him out. At 55yrs old, I'm sure he's really having problems moving that fast. He's got 5 or 6 spare transmissions that all have issues. I can probably build at least 2 or 3 good transmissions out of the spares, but I need a schematic or at least need to find a source for parts. Can anyone help out? I do not have a pic, but he says he's got some houses to do in McKinney this coming week, so I will get a pic to post then. They barely survive on his income. If his rig breaks, they're SOL. I'd love to help out before that happens...


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.alstapingtools.com/sprayrigs-large.aspx

http://www.sprayforce.com/byuse-drywall.htm


----------

